# [Q] Touchpad won't turn on - home+power doesn't work



## movzx (Jan 8, 2012)

Long story short:

My Touchpad got low on battery / died. After that it would appear to not charge / turn on. After much troubleshooting I discovered that using vol+ and vol- allowed me to boot into the Palm and QHUSB modes. I have tried all combinations of home, power, vol+, vol- and held them for 10s to 5 minutes. The solution is not holding buttons. WebOSDoctor does not recognize the device in Palm or QHUSB mode. The computer does not recognize any device when just plugging in the Touchpad. There is nothing on the screen.

My last attempt was to take the Touchpad apart, disconnect the battery, and reassemble. This has made no change for the positive. The only noticable changes have been Palm mode is harder to get in, I can enter QHUSB mode just by tapping vol- without holding any buttons, and power+home does not seem to "reset" the device when it is in either mode now.

Here is a post I made that has more detail: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1381564

Does anyone have any ideas?

Is it possible to restore a Touchpad while it is in Palm mode?

Are there any pins I can bridge to force a reset of the device? Is there anything more I can do while the device is open?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

movzx said:


> Long story short:
> 
> My Touchpad got low on battery / died. After that it would appear to not charge / turn on. After much troubleshooting I discovered that using vol+ and vol- allowed me to boot into the Palm and QHUSB modes. I have tried all combinations of home, power, vol+, vol- and held them for 10s to 5 minutes. The solution is not holding buttons. WebOSDoctor does not recognize the device in Palm or QHUSB mode. The computer does not recognize any device when just plugging in the Touchpad. There is nothing on the screen.
> 
> ...


@movzx,

I have read your post on the xda-dev forum. You're a brave sole prying a TouchPad apart to get at the battery connection, I hope you didn't damage it.
IMHO, from what you have posted, you are done. You need to call or email HP and send it back to them for repair under warranty. Do not tell them
you took it apart, do not tell them you installed CM7. Do tell them the circumstances of how you got to where you are and what you have tried to get
it working again. Before I read you post in xda, I was going to tell you to try changing out the charger and usb cable. I have seen a TouchPad charge from a
charger designed for a Palm phone(.5 milliamp), however, it took like 15 hours and the TouchPad had to be turned off for it to work, however so slowly it charged.
Obviously you are aware of the possibility of the cap coming loose, the charger going bad and the cable quiting working. I had one better happen to me, the cap
itself actually quit working. After doing the same troubleshooting steps you did, I checked the cap with an ohm meter and verified that there was no
continuity through one side of the cap.

As a one last verification of your charging setup, if you have a cell phone that accepts the TouchPad cable,
use the charger and cable to show that the complete setup, charger, cap and cable will charge another device. Maybe you have a friend close by that has
a TouchPad you can try it out on. I have never seen anyone post here or elsewhere that they could not get a TouchPad to recharge after running the battery
down to the point where it shut off automatically. I have accidently done this twice on mine, and after around 30 minutes, it would turn back on and charge back up
without my pressing any buttons. Most likely, HP will just send you an different device. That is what I have heard from folks that have sent it back when it was
completely bricked. BTW, if your case has any cracks in it that you have know idea how they got there, wink, wink, tell HP you want that repaired too.

One other thing, I'm not sure what you are talking about when you say Palm or QHUSB mode. If you are referring to the large white usb symbol that appears
when one presses the volume up during the boot, most folks here refer to that as WebOS recovery or bootie mode. The other large white usb symbol is
obtained when in WebOS, one plugs in the usb cable from the pc to the Touchpad and then taps usb mode on the Touchpad screen. Then one can browse
the files on the TouchPad using Windows Explorer. Just wanted to clarify so I'm sure we are both on the same page.


----------



## movzx (Jan 8, 2012)

No worries about damage from opening. I'm a pro at disassembling precise electronics.

I have two Touchpad charger adapters (one from the Touchstone and the original). They do work with my phone.

The Palm/QHUSB modes occur when you plug the Touchpad into your PC and then use Power+VolUp/VolDown. The QHUSB is the Quallcomm Highspeed USB mode and I believe that's useless for recovery purposes. No idea about the Palm mode. A properly functioning Touchpad may not have access to the Palm mode for all I know.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

movzx said:


> No worries about damage from opening. I'm a pro at disassembling precise electronics.
> 
> I have two Touchpad charger adapters (one from the Touchstone and the original). They do work with my phone.
> 
> The Palm/QHUSB modes occur when you plug the Touchpad into your PC and then use Power+VolUp/VolDown. The QHUSB is the Quallcomm Highspeed USB mode and I believe that's useless for recovery purposes. No idea about the Palm mode. A properly functioning Touchpad may not have access to the Palm mode for all I know.


You need to call HP.


----------



## benny (Sep 1, 2011)

Try using the official HP charger and cable (no touchstone)

Mine did the exact same thing and I left it on charge for 20-30mins and it eventually came with the battery symbol on screen and was charging like normal. I would leave it for a few hours if it doesn't show anything on screen for 20-30 mins just incase.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

benny said:


> Try using the official HP charger and cable (no touchstone)
> 
> Mine did the exact same thing and I left it on charge for 20-30mins and it eventually came with the battery symbol on screen and was charging like normal. I would leave it for a few hours if it doesn't show anything on screen for 20-30 mins just incase.


He already did that.


----------

